# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Dimali, qyteti ilir nga ku romakët morën veshjet

## BARAT

*Dimali, qyteti ilir nga ku romakët morën veshjet !*



_Dimali ka qenë një nga qytetet me te fortifikuara te Ilirese Jugore,dhe ka luajtur një rol te rëndësishëm ne luftërat iliro-romake.Ne vitin 219 para Krishtit, Demeter Fari Mbreti i Ardianeve,qe me pare kishte qenë komandant i ushtrise se Mbretereshes Teuta,kishte vendosur një garnizon me Dimalin,e konsidiruar si qytet qe smerrte dot dora e armikut.Dalmatika ilire u përdorsi veshje në rrethet më të larta romake. Pastaj,iu ndërrua stofi, forma e stolia, u bë veshje zyrtare dhe ngeli si petk liturgjik në kishën katolike deri në ditët tona._

Vendbanimi antik i kalasë së Krotinës ndodhet në përëndim të malësisë së Shpiragut në komunën Cukalat, të rrethit të Beratit. Kjo kala e ka marrë emrin nga lagjja me të njëjtin emër e fshatit Allabmres, që shtrihet në pjesën jugperndimore të kodrës. Kalaja e Krotinës ngrihet mbi një kodër të bukur, e cila fillon rrëzë faqes përëndimore të Shpiragut dhe vazhdon në krah të majtë të rrugës nacionale BeratFier. Nga lindja dhe jugu kalaja kufizohet nga
fshatrat Bistrovicë e Allambres dhe në anën veriore dhe përëndimore kodra zbret në një varg taracash që arrijnë deri në luginën e përroit të Cukalatit. Pozicioni gjeografik, si dhe pozita mbizotëruese e kodrës së kalasë kanë krijuar kushte të mira për një mbrojtje të fuqishme natyrore të këtij vendbanimi ilir. Sipas historisë, Dimali ka qenë një nga qytetet më të fortifikuara të Ilirisë Jugore dhe ka luajtur një rol të rëndësishëm në luftërat iliro-romake. Në vitin 219 Para Krishtit, Demeter fari, mbreti i Ardianëveçë më parë kishte qenë komandant i ushtrisë së mbretëreshës Teuta, kishte vendosur një garnizon në Dimal, i cili konsiderohej si një qytet që se merrte dot dora e armikut. Banorët e fshatit Krotinë
mbajnë të gjallë një gojëdhënë të ardhur deri në ditët e sotme e cila thotë: Dimalin e krijoi përëndia ndaj nuk mund të merret nga njerëzia. Ushtritë romake të komanduara nga Luç Emili mundën ta shtien në dorë qytetin pas një rrethimi, duke përdorur shumë mjete sulmi. Në vitin 205 Para Krishtit, Dimali figuron përsëri i rrethuar nga ushtritë romake, por kësaj radhe ai ndodhej në duar të maqedonasve. Në kushtet e paqës që iu parashtruan Filipit V-të, nga prokonsulli romak Semproni, Dimali kalonte në duar të romakëve. Një nga arsyet që Dimali lakmohej kaq shumë si prej maqedonasve, ashtu edhe prej romakëve ishin padyshim edhe fortifikimet e tij, prej të cilave sot ruhen vetëm gjurmë shumë të pakta. Ato përfaqësohen nga blloqe të veçuara guri, të punuara në forma të rregullta drejt kendëshe, që rrethonin një kodër të përbërë nga dy kreshta,
prej të cilave ajo më e larta shërbente si akropol.

*Dalmatika Ilire*

Etnografët mendojnë se në gjetjet e sotme të kërkimeve arkeologjike mund të njihen disa petka, të përdorura nga ilirët në Epir. Etnologët sintetizojnë të dhëna dokumentare dhe historiografike për të arritur në përfundimin se këtu është fjala për veshjet, që ilirët dhe epirotët kanë përdorur. Linja, ose dalmatika është një petk i gjatë e i gjërë, me rrip në ije, i punuar me fije leshi. Isidore de Seville shkruan: Dalmatica vestis primum in Dalmatia (Illyricum) Dalmatica është zbuluar në bustin e gruas së Dimalit, në Krotinë. Në një gur varri, të zbuluar në Drashovicë është riprodhuar një burrë, i veshur me dalmatica burrash. Ky petk ilir më pas është zbuluar edhe në tërë Ilirinë dhe në Epir. Historiani austriak, dr. C.Praschniker, i cili në vitin 1923 ka kryer disa studime në Dimal, shton se mbi këtë dalmatika ilire hidhej krahëve një mantel me rrudha. Ky petk ilir mbahej në shpatullën e djathtë me një gjilpërë dhe mbulonte krahun e majtë, ndërkohë që krahu i djathtë ngelte i pambuluar. Më vonë kjo dalmatikë ilire, - vazhdon historiani vienez, - u bë modë në Itali dhe duke filluar nga koha e perandorit Commodus (180-192 të e. s.) u përdor si veshje në rrethet më të larta romake; pastaj, iu ndërruan stofi, forma e stolia dhe u bë veshje zyrtare e ngeli si petk liturgjik në kishën katolike deri në ditët tona.
*
Fustanella dhe Llapana prej Leshi*

Ky petk ilir është zbuluar në monumentet e Ribic-it (Slloveni), në Glasinac (Bosnje) etj. Vajza e Vlorës mban gjithashtu një fustanellë për gra. Karakteri ilir i fustanellës është pranuar nga shumë specialistë në etnografi (F. Nopcsa, 1959). F. Konitza mbron iden se,  fustanella pak kohë më parë ishte një pjesë e veshjes kremtërore të çdo njeriu prej dere të mirë si në Shqipëri të sipërme, ashtu edhe në Shqipëri të poshtme. Puna që të tilla moda veshjeje mund të gjenden dhe në vendet fqinje stregon tjatër gjë, veç influencës së fortë që shqiptarët kanë ushtruar në kohën e shkuar mbi kombësitë rreth e rrotull Ky kostum u përhap mes grekëve në shekullin e katërmbëdhjetë, kur shqiptarët nën Gjin Bua Shpatën shkelën dhe pushtuan Greqinë. Për fustanellën shqiptare shkruan dhe poeti i madh anglez, Bajroni: Shqiptarët me veshjen e tyre, më madhështoren në botë, të përbërë prej një fustanelle të gjatë - me pisqolla dhe jatagane të stolisur me argjend Çajld Harold (Bajron). Po ashtu, Llabana është një kapuç i thjeshtë prej leshi. Busti i gruas së Krotinës (Dimal) jep dëshminë e parë për këtë element të veshjes ilire të sh. III-II Para Krishtit, Llabana del në reliev edhe në objekte të tjera arkeologjike,të zbuluar në Durrës dhe në Koplik. Llabanën e liburnëve e përmend edhe M. V. Martial, (cucullus liburnicus). Ky kapuç mund të gjendet dhe sot në Epir. Llabana përdoret edhe në krahina të tjera të Shqipërisë si Korça, Mirëdita etj.

*Dimali i Harruar*

Askush nuk të jep përgjigje se përse janë ndërprerë punimet për studime arkologjike në qytetin antik të Dimalit, i cili, sipas arkeologëve, është ndër të paktit nekropole që nuk ka mbivendosje të kulturave të tjera, duke qenë kështu dëshmi e pastër e kulturës ilire të shekujve III-II Para Erës Sonë. Pas historianit vjenez dr.Praschniker i ardhur në Dimal gjatë Luftës së Parë Botërore, të fundit që kanë kryer studime arkeologjike në nekropulin e Dimalit kanë qenë arkologia shqiptare prof. dr. Aleksandra Mano dhe bashkëshorti i saj, Buhran Dautaj. Këta dy arkeologë zbritën në qytetin antik të Dimalit në vitin 1963-1964, përpara se të nxirrnin në dritë pjesën më të madhe të teatrit antik të Apolonisë. Ata kaluan në këtë zonë të Shpiragut, duke ecur kështu në gjurmët e historianit austriak të Luftës së Parë Botërore, C. Praschniker. Në vitin 1963, arkeologët Mano dhe Dautaj zbuluan kalanë e Krotinës, qytetin e Dimalit, i përmendur në luftërat iliroromake dhe një vit më pas zbulojnë disa mbishkrime. Zbulimi më i rëndësishëm i këtyre dy arkeologëve është ai i katër vulave të fragmentura që përmbajnë emrin e qytetit Ilir të Dimalit. Gjithashtu, zbulimi i katër tjegullave me vulë Dimalitan sipas B. Dautajt (Zbulimi i qytetit ilir Dimal), i ka ndihmuar këta arkeologë në lokalizimin e qytetit ilir të Dimalit. Gjatë punimeve të zhvilluara nga këta arkeologë në verën e vitit 1963, në faqen jugore të Kreshtës së Akropulit janë zbuluar mbeturinat e një portiku, monument shumë i rëndësishëm ky, prej të cilit është ruajtur vetëm një mur me nishe që formonte sfondin arkitektonik të monumentit të supozuar. Ky mur që shërbente në të njëjtën kohë edhe si mur taracimi, zgjatet në drejtimin lindje- përëndim dhe ka një gjatësi prej 29.40 m. Ai formohet nga shtatë nishe që kanë formën e një gjysmë rrethi, me përmasa 2.98 m. Midis dy krahëve të nisheve, thellësia arrin në 1.47 m. Balli i mureve midis nisheve është 0.98 m. Po sipas arkeologëve Mano dhe Dautaj, muri me nishe i Krotinës është i ngjashëm, si nga pikëpamja e teknikës së ndërtimit, ashtu edhe e kompozimit arkitektonik me atë të portikut të njohur të Apolonisë, që daton reth shek. IV Para Krishtit, gjë që tregon se e kësaj kohe është edhe kalaja e Krotinës, në qytetin antik të Dimalit.
Zbulimet arkeologjike në kalanë e Krotinës tregojnë se në këtë qytet ka qenë e zhvilluar prodhimi i qeramikës, prodhimet artistike në gurë dhe qeramik, si dhe ato të zejtarisë, nga ku me mjaft interes paraqitet busti i një gruaje, kushtuar ndonjë yjneshe ilire. Gërmimet e arkeologëve, prof. dr. Aleksandra Mano dhe bashkëshortit të saj, Burhan Dautaj, ishin të fundit sipërmarrje në këtë zonë ilire. Më pas, ato u ndërprenë për të mos filluar më kurrë deri në ditët e sotme. Banorët e zonës përreth nekropolit shprehen: Çuditërisht, që nga ajo kohë në qytetin antik të Dimalit nuk ka shkelur më këmbë arkeologu dhe më e keqja qëndron në faktin se kjo zonë nuk është as e ruajtur dhe as e konservuar për studime të ardhshme arkeologjike.


Pergatiti Arian Kaja Gazeta Tema-17-08-2007

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

Dimali na ka dhënë edhe mbishkrime shqipe.Vulën legjendare të Dimalit e kam postuar në faqet e temës së mbishkrimeve Yllire.

Di mali=mali diellit ,gjendet në zonën e shumë banuar që përmënd Straboni,ndersa një mbishkrim i shek të 3 p e s e quan Dimalin të lashtë.Vallë sa i lashtë ishte Dimali që që nga shek 3 p e s quhej i lashtë????.

----------


## baaroar

Do te doja te dija mendimet tuaja mbi etimologjine e fjales 'mal'.
Faleminderit

----------


## dias10

> Do te doja te dija mendimet tuaja mbi etimologjine e fjales 'mal'.
> Faleminderit


Kuptimi eshte:
mal=ma+l= mba lart=mban lart

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

> Do te doja te dija mendimet tuaja mbi etimologjine e fjales 'mal'.
> Faleminderit


ma-mal-madh..............nuk njoh shumë në këtë drejtim.

----------


## baaroar

Shpresoj te mos gabohem, nga te dhenat duhet te jete ketu besoj.

----------


## D@mian

> Do te doja te dija mendimet tuaja mbi etimologjine e fjales 'mal'.
> Faleminderit


Permbajtes i rrenjes Proto-IE: *al- (ashtu sikurese "nalt").

----------


## Bizantin

> Permbajtes i rrenjes Proto-IE: *al- (ashtu sikurese "nalt").


Nga rrënja e protoshqipes *mal (e afërt me lat. mala = tokë, let. mala = breg etj).

Fjala _majë_ rrjedhe edhe kjo nga mal > malja > majë.

Në ilirisht rrënja *mal ka dhënë toponimin _Maluntum_ dhe në dakishte _Dacia Maluensis_.

Fjala e shqipes ka kaluar dhe në rumanishte.

----------


## D@mian

Po, e sakte!

Gjithmone kisha pershtypjen se rrenja PIE ishte *al. Paskam qene gabim  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Baptist

> Nga rrënja e protoshqipes *mal (e afërt me lat. mala = tokë, let. mala = breg etj).
> 
> Fjala _majë_ rrjedhe edhe kjo nga mal > malja > majë.
> 
> Në ilirisht rrënja *mal ka dhënë toponimin _Maluntum_ dhe në dakishte _Dacia Maluensis_.
> 
> Fjala e shqipes ka kaluar dhe në rumanishte.


Ehe. Etimologjia e fjales mal rrjedh nga fjala mal. Do habiteshim sikur te kishte pasaktesi ketu. Ndonje di te thote ne se ka mundesi qe numuri 2 te mos jete i barabarte me 2?
_
(e afërt me lat. mala = tokë, let. mala = breg etj)._- ke degjuar ndonjehere fjalen tjeter shqipe Mol?

----------


## Bizantin

> Ehe. Etimologjia e fjales mal rrjedh nga fjala mal. Do habiteshim sikur te kishte pasaktesi ketu. Ndonje di te thote ne se ka mundesi qe numuri 2 te mos jete i barabarte me 2?
> _
> (e afërt me lat. mala = tokë, let. mala = breg etj)._- ke degjuar ndonjehere fjalen tjeter shqipe Mol?


Në fakt është rrënjë dhe jo fjalë dhe do të thotë se protoshqipja (PAlb) përmban rrënjën e protoindoeuropjanishtes (PIE).

Rrënjë do të thotë RRËNJË. Pra, ne plus ultra.

Mol me kuptimin e portit?

----------


## Baptist

Mal qenka rrenje?

----------


## Bizantin

*mal qënka rrënjë, shiko dhe faqen që solli D@mian.

----------


## baaroar

> Në fakt është rrënjë dhe jo fjalë dhe do të thotë se protoshqipja (PAlb) përmban rrënjën e protoindoeuropjanishtes (PIE).
> 
> Rrënjë do të thotë RRËNJË. Pra, ne plus ultra.
> 
> Mol me kuptimin e portit?


Po pra _mol_ , se me _ë_ qe i shton ti del buburrec !!!

----------


## Bizantin

> Po pra _mol_ , se me _ë_ qe i shton ti del buburrec !!!


mol me kuptimin e portit është huazim nga italishtja *il molo*.

----------


## BARAT

> mol me kuptimin e portit është huazim nga italishtja *il molo*.



Cili eshte *LIGJI*, i pakundershtueshem qe e ben nje fjale huazim dhe jo 
shprehi* A U T O K T O N E*

----------


## Baptist

> mol me kuptimin e portit është huazim nga italishtja *il molo*.



Haaaah, huazim nga *italishtja*. Po italishtja nga e huazoi sepse "Mol/o"nuk eshte latinisht?

Me sugejeron te shoh referencat etimologjike rumune? E zgjidhen rumunet se kush eshte me e vjeter (latinishtja apo rumanishtja)? Apo qe jane sllave ne vend te "Dakeve/Thrakasve"? E zgjidhen rumunet se kush eshte me e lashte vllehishtja apo shqipja dhe pse?

Me me vend do ishte t'i sugjeroje @amiani te aspiroje per ne listen e "anetareve te nderit" te akademise rumune. Tani, s'e pengon dot Enveri, dhe ka perkrahjen e disidenteve Vehbiu, Kycyku etc.

----------


## land

> mol me kuptimin e portit është huazim nga italishtja *il molo*.


lei deve imparare ancora l'italiano,e il latino anche!

visto che ha voglia di interpretare!

l*il molo*-muraglione che sporge nel mare per proteggere un porto dalle onde e agevolare le operazioni di approdo.


pra moli nuk eshte port,eshte nje lloj *mal*i(mur,quaje si te duash ti) i vogel qe ngrihet ne det per te mbrojtur portin nga dallget,ik beji detyrat tani.


ps.gjithsesi latinishtja nuk eshte nje gjuhe shume e vjeter,nuk vlen fare si riferiment,ka huazuar per vete nje shumice te madhe fjalesh,nga ballkani dhe nga etrusket.

kemi dy lloje latinishte,ate letrare,gjuhen e poeteve,perandoreve,filozofeve,gjuhen e sofistikuar(qe me vone u be dhe gjuha e kishes katolike),por qe nuk u be kurre gjuha e popullit

dhe nje numer latinishtesh volgare, ku flitej ne çdo rajon ku shkeli kemba *romane/romake*,ne kete kuptim latinishte/rumaneshte,nje gjuhe mikste e bastarduar me latinishte volgare(duke ruajtur mjaft elemente lokale),pra rumanesht eshte me e re se latinisht

----------


## Bizantin

> Cili eshte *LIGJI*, i pakundershtueshem qe e ben nje fjale huazim dhe jo 
> shprehi* A U T O K T O N E*


Pyetje me vënd. Mirëpo nuk jam gjuhëtar që të të përgjigjem. Unë thjesht e marr informacionin gati nga gjuhëtarët (nëpër libra, diçka që mund të bësh edhe ti apo tjetri). Ashtu siç marr gati informacionin nga biologët, fizikantët, doktorët etj.

----------


## Hyllien

Eshte sic thote Styx dhe Zenith. Nese jeni me te vertete gjuhetare nuk do ju duheshin referenca ose te luanit rrolin e budallait qe te kuptoni. Pra "mol" eshte MAL artificial.

Rrenja MAL ne italisht nga latinishtja nxjerr fjalet : (ka gjasa qe vjen nga "mela", molle deri diku, sepse sic e thote Zenithi Latinishtja u be gjuhe kishtare)
malato
malattia
malazatto
maledire
malafatta
maleficio 

etj

Sma merr mendja qe ne mal-in latin e kemi bere montagna se u be si barcalete ngulmimi i verber i disave mbi teorite indoeuropiane.

Tani, dicka interesante ketu, eshte fjala MOL-OS....... i atit fisit te lavdishem "Vorioepirot"

----------

